#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Olt gfa6900s

## wesleycapucho

Alguém já usou essa olt? sabe se roda bem?
EasyPath GFA6900S é um equipamento OLT GEPON capacidade pequena com cartão de ligar concepção de 'EasyPath GFA6000 ' série. Ele fornece 8 GEPON interfaces ópticas e conecta 768 ONUs remotas

----------

